
Sometimes We Feel More Comfortable Talking to a Robot - kevinyen
https://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2018/02/24/583682556/sometimes-we-feel-more-comfortable-talking-to-a-robot
======
ohiovr
Personally it freaks me out that people would have robotic relationships. The
smart speaker things freak me out for the same reason. They look like idols to
me. I'm a loner, I have survived for most of my life completely alone. I talk
to myself, at least it isn't a machine. I actually care about myself. A robot
is an appliance. God forbid it becomes more than that. Don't personify the
damn things, the next step is deification. I don't care if I get downvoted.
Personally it freaking pisses me off getting calls on my phone from chat bots
trying to manipulate me. Same thing for my these things trying to scam my
elders. Pretty soon we're going to need a Butleran Jihad. Not kidding!

